# Rotisserie Info needed.



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2022)

Ok, 

 chopsaw


 clifish


 SmokinAl
, or anyone else that has a rotisserie for a kettle. My wife was asking me what I wanted for Christmas and I told her I kinda of wanted a roto for the kettle. Now I have a couple of questions for you spinners. 

1. What brand is recommended. I'm probably looking for an electric roto with a battery back-up? 

2. Should I go with a roto for my 22" or 26" kettle? 

These are just starter questions. I'm sure I'll have more when I start narrowing down the options. 

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## mike243 (Nov 27, 2022)

If you got 1 with a spit long enough for the 26" you can always use it on the 22" imo


----------



## clifish (Nov 27, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok,
> 
> chopsaw
> 
> ...


I have not seen one for the 26"  but it may exist.  I bought the onlyfire of the below but this one looks the same.



			https://www.amazon.com/SHINESTAR-Charcoal-Rotisserie-Cooking-Chickens/dp/B08CV55SCW/ref=sr_1_4?crid=3UXEGCTCJUWHN&keywords=weber+kettle+grill+rotisserie&qid=1669599486&sprefix=webber+kettle+grill+rotisserie%2Caps%2C262&sr=8-4
		


If you don't want to use the cover on the spinner the below looks really cool as a Santa Maria-Roto option.  I have been really liking spinning with the cover off and adding splits to the baskets on each side.



			https://www.amazon.com/only-fire-Santa-maria-Rotisserie-Adjustable/dp/B07VRYCPFT/ref=sr_1_8?crid=3UXEGCTCJUWHN&keywords=weber+kettle+grill+rotisserie&qid=1669599486&sprefix=webber+kettle+grill+rotisserie%2Caps%2C262&sr=8-8


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2022)

mike243 said:


> If you got 1 with a spit long enough for the 26" you can always use it on the 22" imo


How would the riser work in that situation? 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2022)

clifish said:


> I have not seen one for the 26"  but it may exist.  I bought the onlyfire of the below but this one looks the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the Santa Maria one. It looks like it's battery operated. Do you know what size batteries and how long they would last?

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2022)

I have the only fire pizza / spinner combo . Looks like they don't offer it anymore , or at least they don't list it on the website . 

I would go with the 22 " . They do sell one for the 26 . The 22 won't cross over to the 26 or 26 won't cross over to the 22 . 

Skip the battery , get an electric motor . I have the SS ring . Looks like they have came back down in price . It was up over $200.00 just a couple weeks ago . 

I really like the combo . It has the door and an upper grate level . Like I said , I don't see that they offer it anymore .











The roto is really what you're after . So either one for the price would be good . The SS or the black at $119.00 or $109.00 on amazon . My opinion is that the fit and finish is good quality . 


 sawhorseray
 Ray uses his all the time .


----------



## tbern (Nov 27, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok,
> 
> chopsaw
> 
> ...


Chris, if you have battery power tools, like Milwaukee  you can get an adapter that will allow you to run 110 volt items off of your battery. Rotisserie's don't draw that much and you would be able to run your unit where no plug in power is available. I've run my electric rotisserie that I used on my pellet grill on the Milwaukee battery just to see if it would work and it did fine.


----------



## clifish (Nov 27, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I really like the Santa Maria one. It looks like it's battery operated. Do you know what size batteries and how long they would last?
> 
> Chris


not sure on the battery,  but it is amazon so returns are free and easy.  I would love to have this one  since I do not use the lid typically spinning a bird.

The spinner pizza oven 

 chopsaw
 has can do pizza or hold a second grate but I don't see it available currently.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2022)

Onlyfire on Amazon. 120.00 Painted to match my Weber.






Nice quality. Corded motor. Plenty strong too.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2022)

tbern said:


> Chris, if you have battery power tools, like Milwaukee  you can get an adapter that will allow you to run 110 volt items off of your battery. Rotisserie's don't draw that much and you would be able to run your unit where no plug in power is available. I've run my electric rotisserie that I used on my pellet grill on the Milwaukee battery just to see if it would work and it did fine.


Neat idea! Never thought about that.


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 28, 2022)

I bought my onlyfire in July and love it. At that time, the pizza ring was still available on amazon, but not on the onlyfire page. I just looked and the pizza option is gone.  I thought about it but don't make my own pizzas... been down enough rabbit holes. I bought the black as it matches my weber kettle. I've done lotsa chickens, a boneless leg of lamb and took a swing at a Picanha. I'm still learning this setup, but it's getting used so eventually I'll try a rib roast or something along those lines.  I don't use splits, but a mix of charcoal and wood chunks with great success. I keep a few chunks off to the side warming up and put them in the fire as needed with a long set of tongs. Sorry, but I have a love/hate relationship with taking pics while I'm cooking.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I have the only fire pizza / spinner combo . Looks like they don't offer it anymore , or at least they don't list it on the website .
> 
> I would go with the 22 " . They do sell one for the 26 . The 22 won't cross over to the 26 or 26 won't cross over to the 22 .
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich. I knew they sold roto's for the 26, but you never see them in use, and was wondering if there was a reason - beside cost or the lower numbers of 26 kettle out there. The kettles never leave my yard and the beer pole has electric hooked up. So I'd prefer electric. As for the finish. I'm not too fussy.  Since my kettles are black, black would be fine. As long as the paint doesn't start peeling. 


tbern said:


> Chris, if you have battery power tools, like Milwaukee  you can get an adapter that will allow you to run 110 volt items off of your battery. Rotisserie's don't draw that much and you would be able to run your unit where no plug in power is available. I've run my electric rotisserie that I used on my pellet grill on the Milwaukee battery just to see if it would work and it did fine.


Thanks Bern, Yes I do have some battery power tools. Cool idea I didn't know that.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

clifish said:


> not sure on the battery,  but it is amazon so returns are free and easy.  I would love to have this one  since I do not use the lid typically spinning a bird.
> 
> The spinner pizza oven
> 
> ...


Thanks Cliff. The pizza oven add-on would be nice, but for the amount of pizza I eat and the way I eat pizza. It wouldn't be necessary. I'm leaning more towards the electric motor at this point.


Steve H said:


> Onlyfire on Amazon. 120.00 Painted to match my Weber.
> 
> View attachment 649639
> 
> Nice quality. Corded motor. Plenty strong too.


That looks great Steve. Did you paint it yourself  or is that an option I'm missing?

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> I bought my onlyfire in July and love it. At that time, the pizza ring was still available on amazon, but not on the onlyfire page. I just looked and the pizza option is gone.  I thought about it but don't make my own pizzas... been down enough rabbit holes. I bought the black as it matches my weber kettle. I've done lotsa chickens, a boneless leg of lamb and took a swing at a Picanha. I'm still learning this setup, but it's getting used so eventually I'll try a rib roast or something along those lines.  I don't use splits, but a mix of charcoal and wood chunks with great success. I keep a few chunks off to the side warming up and put them in the fire as needed with a long set of tongs. Sorry, but I have a love/hate relationship with taking pics while I'm cooking.


No need to be sorry about the lack of pics mr_whipple. I was that way when I first started out. My kettles are black also so the black riser would suit me fine. Thanks for the info on how you set it up. That would be the next thing I have to learn.

Chris


----------



## bakerman (Nov 28, 2022)

I too have the only Only Fire and can attest to the quality. They do not have the pizza option for the 22 anymore. I know I tried to buy one in July.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

bakerman said:


> I too have the only Only Fire and can attest to the quality. They do not have the pizza option for the 22 anymore. I know I tried to buy one in July.


Thanks for the affirmation Bakerman. I'm leaning towards the Only Fire. Only positive reviews from the people I trust, SMF members.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2022)

Morning Chris,
I bought the Gabby Grills, Santa Maria setup & it came with a rotisserie. 
When I bought mine this was the only option out there, now there are several companies making similar setups.





						Gabbys Grills | Santa Maria style attachment for a kettle style Weber barbeque and many more
					






					gabbysgrills.com
				



Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Morning Chris,
> I bought the Gabby Grills, Santa Maria setup & it came with a rotisserie.
> When I bought mine this was the only option out there, now there are several companies making similar setups.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al. It looks like they do have one for the 26, but if I'm reading the web page correctly it's 590.00. A little too pricey for the amount of times I'd use it. The 22" should do the job. Now to decide which brand and if I want to with the santa maria option or just the roto. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2022)

The pizza setup is a stand alone thing now . Cool design . 
I really like the combo just for the smoking aspect . 2 grate levels and you can add charcoal without taking the lid off . To bad they don't offer it anymore . 

Be easy to add lugs to the top of the ring for another grate or higher cooking position on the regular spinner . 
I was impressed with the bang for the buck of the Only fire .


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> That looks great Steve. Did you paint it yourself or is that an option I'm missing?


Thanks! I painted it myself.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> The pizza setup is a stand alone thing now . Cool design .
> I really like the combo just for the smoking aspect . 2 grate levels and you can add charcoal without taking the lid off . To bad they don't offer it anymore .
> 
> Be easy to add lugs to the top of the ring for another grate or higher cooking position on the regular spinner .
> I was impressed with the bang for the buck of the Only fire .


The Only fire does seem to be the best option from a price/quality aspect. As for the pizza attachment. As I age I'm finding myself eating pizza less frequently then I did just a few short years ago. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! I painted it myself.


Cool, I assume you used a high temp engine block paint or something similar? 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2022)

Agree . I cook pizza in the house . The side door makes it like a WSM in a way . Roto is the main use though .


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> No need to be sorry about the lack of pics mr_whipple. I was that way when I first started out. My kettles are black also so the black riser would suit me fine. Thanks for the info on how you set it up. That would be the next thing I have to learn.
> 
> Chris


Actually I did take a few decent shots. I'll post them up later after I'm freed from the salt mines


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 28, 2022)

Hey Chris, I got the Only Fire combo for my 22" kettle a year ago and love it. Never used the pizza stuff, most likely never will, I like the way my pizza comes from the oven. There is one maker of a ring and roto for the 26", Cajun Bandit, and there are pricy and have to be bought direct from the maker. I tossed around ordering one and decided to scrap the idea, I'm happy with what I've got.






						Cajun Bandit™ 26.75″ Charcoal Kettle Rotisserie (Choose Motor) – Cajun Bandit
					






					cajunbandit.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Hey Chris, I got the Only Fire combo for my 22" kettle a year ago and love it. Never used the pizza stuff, most likely never will, I like the way my pizza comes from the oven. There is one maker of a ring and roto for the 26", Cajun Bandit, and there are pricy and have to be bought direct from the maker. I tossed around ordering one and decided to scrap the idea, I'm happy with what I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ray. It seems Only Fire is the roto of choice on SMF and that's good enough for me. I'm not worried about the pizza attachment, but the Santa Maria model has caught my eye. I'll be doing some research today since it's raining. The wife wants to order it ASAP even though it won't get used till spring.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> Actually I did take a few decent shots. I'll post them up later after I'm freed from the salt mines


Cool I'll be waiting

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2022)

Hey Chris,  everyone above has you covered.  And the Onlyfire roti rings really are good quality. If you do get the electric motor, it's rated to handle 20 lbs and super quiet.  I'm not sure what load the battery powered motors can handle,  but they are out there.  
I take it that you don't have power out by the beer pole?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2022)

Maybe we need a "spin masters" section here on the forums.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 28, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Maybe we need a "spin masters" section here on the forums.


Gee Stu, after seeing that I just pulled a bird from Freezermart! We don't ever have to wait till springtime, just no pool dipping until then. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2022)

Don't have to ask me twice .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Hey Chris,  everyone above has you covered.  And the Onlyfire roti rings really are good quality. If you do get the electric motor, it's rated to handle 20 lbs and super quiet.  I'm not sure what load the battery powered motors can handle,  but they are out there.
> I take it that you don't have power out by the beer pole?


The beer pole is wired for electric so getting juice to the motor isn't an issue. I was just curious if they came with a battery back-up. I'm about 99% sure I'm going Only Fire. I just need to decide on a model.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

A spinner forum would be great. It's gaining in popularity. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Gee Stu, after seeing that I just pulled a bird from Freezermart! We don't ever have to wait till springtime, just no pool dipping until then. RAY



Yep! Spinning and swiming used to be one of my favorite pasttimes up there.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> The beer pole is wired for electric so getting juice to the motor isn't an issue. I was just curious if they came with a battery back-up. I'm about 99% sure I'm going Only Fire. I just need to decide on a model.
> 
> Chris



Go for the wired motor then.  Mine is just the plain old ring sans the pizza door etc.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I just need to decide on a model.


Watch the pricing . I got mine from Amazon .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Go for the wired motor then.  Mine is just the plain old ring sans the pizza door etc.


That's what I'm leaning towards. May upgrade to the Santa Maria model.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Watch the pricing . I got mine from Amazon .


Will do. My daughter is a prime member so if it's cheaper going that route then that's what we'll do.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> That's what I'm leaning towards. May upgrade to the Santa Maria model.
> 
> Chris



I had thought about the Santa Maria model then decided I probably would not use that feature much like the pizza oven version.  I haven't had any regets thus far.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I had thought about the Santa Maria model then decided I probably would not use that feature much like the pizza oven version.  I haven't had any regets thus far.


it seems kind of neat and we do eat our fair share of steaks around here. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> it seems kind of neat and we do eat our fair share of steaks around here.
> 
> Chris


It does look sweet.  My only problem would be storing the thing while not in use.  I'm running out of room in the storage shed.  LOL


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2022)

I saw about a $75.00 dollar difference for the same thing .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> It does look sweet.  My only problem would be storing the thing while not in use.  I'm running out of room in the storage shed.  LOL


Thought about that. Then I looked up and I have an empty hook on a garage rafter that I could use. 



chopsaw said:


> I saw about a $75.00 dollar difference for the same thing .


When I buy I'll be running multiple screens comparing prices. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2022)

SmokinAl
 has the Santa Maria attachment.  Maybe he'll chime in too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> SmokinAl
> has the Santa Maria attachment.  Maybe he'll chime in too.


Als got the gabby grill model and they look like they're well built also. 

Chris


----------



## PolishDeli (Nov 28, 2022)

I highly recommend this motor. 
It's a huge upgrade over the unit that came with my rotisserie attachment.   
I've had it for 2 years now. Bought it after the original failed. 
Biggest thing I've had on it was an 18 pound turkey.  
No complaints. 



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0043C5ZDI?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

PolishDeli said:


> I highly recommend this motor.
> It's a huge upgrade over the unit that came with my rotisserie attachment.
> I've had it for 2 years now. Bought it after the original failed.
> Biggest thing I've had on it was an 18 pound turkey.
> ...


I'll bookmark that link just in case it's needed down the road. Thanks

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2022)

PolishDeli said:


> I highly recommend this motor.
> It's a huge upgrade over the unit that came with my rotisserie attachment.
> I've had it for 2 years now. Bought it after the original failed.
> Biggest thing I've had on it was an 18 pound turkey.
> ...


Those are some beefy specs for that motor.


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 28, 2022)

Well.... they looked better on the phone, but here's a yard bird and a boneless leg o lamb in various states of progress.  The chicken was lid off on a cooler night and I got a little out of hand with the fuel, but it turned out just dandy. That pic was also after sunset.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> Well.... they looked better on the phone, but here's a yard bird and a boneless leg o lamb in various states of progress.  The chicken was lid off on a cooler night and I got a little out of hand with the fuel, but it turned out just dandy. That pic was also after sunset.
> 
> View attachment 649707
> 
> ...


Those look good bern, I like the dusk shot. 

Well I just ordered the Onlyfire. I decided against the Santa Maria style because it was battery operated, and I don't always have the best of luck with battery operated gizmos.

The bummer is I probably won't be able to use it until March. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Cool, I assume you used a high temp engine block paint or something similar?
> 
> Chris


Yes, I did. Rust-oleum high heat paint. Good to 1200 degrees. I did a few burns first to be sure it was good and cured. And didn't spray the inside.
​


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 28, 2022)

Nice choice Chris, I'd think you'll be pretty happy with what you get. Why wait until spring, isn't the beer pole capable of handling a glass of whisky? Beer on a cold day = no. Ah, but whisky on a snowy afternoon warms the heart, makes everything good! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice choice Chris, I'd think you'll be pretty happy with what you get. Why wait until spring, isn't the beer pole capable of handling a glass of whisky? Beer on a cold day = no. Ah, but whisky on a snowy afternoon warms the heart, makes everything good! RAY



I haven't had a drop of liquor since the early mid eighties(long story). Strictly a beer man. As I've aged I'm finding it more difficult to take the cold weather. Especially if it's windy out. I even bought a gas grill so I could do burgers and steaks in the garage during the winter months. Maybe with climate change I'll get out earlier. 

I'm looking forward to giving that baby a spin, and hope it's a short learning curve.


Chris


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003
  Chris, I'm so glad you started this thread. I've been wanting a rotisserie but was thinking I would get the joetisserie for the KJ Classic II. Even had it in my Amazon Christmas list..... hint, hint. Most all of my questions have been answered now.  I'm thinking the OnlyFire for my Weber Performer is the better choice.  Thank you guys, to all that have replied. This thread has been a great help and will be saving me a pant load of cash!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> gmc2003
> Chris, I'm so glad you started this thread. I've been wanting a rotisserie but was thinking I would get the joetisserie for the KJ Classic II. Even had it in my Amazon Christmas list..... hint, hint. Most all of my questions have been answered now.  I'm thinking the OnlyFire for my Weber Performer is the better choice.  Thank you guys, to all that have replied. This thread has been a great help and will be saving me a pant load of cash!


That's what these folks do day in and day out. They'll help you spend your hard earned money, but they make sure you spend it wisely. Good luck and have fun with the roto. I'm looking forward to using mine.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> I'm thinking the OnlyFire for my Weber Performer is the better choice.


I have mine on a Performer . I actually store it on the lower rack when not using . I keep the motor and spit inside , but the ring can be slid under the ash pot if you kind of roll it in . Then the cover protects it all . Position right when using , you can still use the lid bail also .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 29, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> gmc2003
> Chris, I'm so glad you started this thread. I've been wanting a rotisserie but was thinking I would get the joetisserie for the KJ Classic II. Even had it in my Amazon Christmas list..... hint, hint. Most all of my questions have been answered now.  I'm thinking the OnlyFire for my Weber Performer is the better choice.  Thank you guys, to all that have replied. This thread has been a great help and will be saving me a pant load of cash!


Colin,  you won't reget buying the roti for your kettle.  
I bought mine from Wayfair because the price was cheaper than Amazon at the time.
And no way was I going to pay almost twice the price for the Weber branded ring. 
So, it does help to shop around.  

Stu


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 29, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> That's what these folks do day in and day out. They'll help you spend your hard earned money, but they make sure you spend it wisely. Good luck and have fun with the roto. I'm looking forward to using mine.
> 
> Chris



LOL.  Yes, we are enablers.

Stu


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 29, 2022)

Got it ordered, be here Monday. Thanks again guys.
Now, is the Napoleon basket worth having? We do vortex wings a lot and I would like to try spinning some but I have heard it is a pain in the butt to clean.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 29, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Got it ordered, be here Monday. Thanks again guys.
> Now, is the Napoleon basket worth having? We do vortex wings a lot and I would like to try spinning some but I have heard it is a pain in the butt to clean.



I do have an old basket that my folks gave me many years ago.  
It is more open than the Naploeon basket.  
The key to cleaning these baskets is to spray them inside and out with EVOO or some other cooking spay before you add in the meat.  After the cook and the basket has cooled off, I  water soak the basket in a five gallon bucket for a day to loosen everything then give it a blast it with the garden hose nozzle.  
Final clean up is done in the kitchen sink with hot soapy water.  
IMHO, baskets are nice but they not necessary.

Stu


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Got it ordered, be here Monday. Thanks again guys.
> Now, is the Napoleon basket worth having? We do vortex wings a lot and I would like to try spinning some but I have heard it is a pain in the butt to clean.


I always thought those were for roasting peppers. Learn something new.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 29, 2022)

I've been watching this because I'm kinda interested in one myself. Just not sure how much I'd use one, but if I had one...


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I've been watching this because I'm kinda interested in one myself. Just not sure how much I'd use one, but if I had one...


I was feeling that way too. I like doing whole birds and was happy with how they came out, but then I started seeing everyone's roto birds and they looked so much better. So since the wife asked what I wanted for Christmas I took the plunge. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 29, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I've been watching this because I'm kinda interested in one myself. Just not sure how much I'd use one, but if I had one...



Both of my gassers have their very own rotisseries. 
So it was just natural that the kettle have one too. 

Funny thing is that I enjoy using the roti on the kettle more than I do on the gassers.  
Plus, the kettle roti set up just blows the gassers away everytime. 

Stu


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2022)

If you can get into the onlyfire for $150 or less you won't be sorry . I got mine for $119 . I see them for that price . 
Beef sirloin for sandwiches .


----------



## tbern (Nov 29, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^
That looks so good!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 29, 2022)

I can remember a time when the Ronco Showtime 4000 rotisserie came out eons ago, still have mine in the pantry, it was a real game changer. Now we get the same juicy bird, and roasts, smoked over coals and wood splits to add a whole new flavor profile. The spinner is another new tool in the box, and well worth having. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 29, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I can remember a time when the Ronco Showtime 4000 rotisserie came out eons ago, still have mine in the pantry, it was a real game changer. Now we get the same juicy bird, and roasts, smoked over coals and wood splits to add a whole new flavor profile. The spinner is another new tool in the box, and well worth having. RAY



Ray, Merideth's mother gave us one of those Showtime rotisseries years ago.  
It sat unused for years before it eventually found its way to Goodwill.
Now, I kind of wish we had kept it. 

Stu


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 29, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> If you can get into the onlyfire for $150 or less you won't be sorry . I got mine for $119 . I see them for that price .


Just checked and Amazon has the stainless steel version for $119.99 and the regular steel version for $109.99...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 29, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Just checked and Amazon has the stainless steel version for $119.99 and the regular steel version for $109.99...



The stainless looks better.  But if you're going to paint the outside to match your kettle like 

 Steve H
 did, then go for the plain steel one. 

Stu


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 29, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Ray, Merideth's mother gave us one of those Showtime rotisseries years ago.
> It sat unused for years before it eventually found its way to Goodwill.
> Now, I kind of wish we had kept it. Stu


 I bet you do Stu! I remember I paid $149 for my SS model well over 20 years ago, came with chicken ties and a pair of gloves that I still use.  I saw one advertised on CL a couple years ago in great condition for $500, kind of a collector's item these days I guess. Mine still works like new, it ain't going anywhere.



SecondHandSmoker said:


> The stainless looks better.  But if you're going to paint the outside to match your kettle like
> 
> Steve H
> did, then go for the plain steel one. Stu


I agree, the SS model does look a little prettier. I keep my 26"re in a shed with a cover on it, get it all tidy after every use. My 22"er lives outside and gets so much use I hardly ever bother to hose it off, just clean out the inside, gives it a little character! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 29, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I saw one advertised on CL a couple years ago in great condition for $500, kind of a collector's item these days I guess.



I better not tell Merideth about that.  If I remember correctly, ours was white instead of SS.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> If you can get into the onlyfire for $150 or less you won't be sorry . I got mine for $119 . I see them for that price .
> Beef sirloin for sandwiches .
> View attachment 649762
> 
> View attachment 649761


119 is what I got it for. Free shipping. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> eventually found its way to Goodwill.


I made my monthly trip to Goodwill last week . They had 2 of them on the shelf . I see them every now and then . 


gmc2003 said:


> 119 is what I got it for. Free shipping.


You're gonna have fun with that . Can't wait to see you spin a fattie .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> You're gonna have fun with that . Can't wait to see you spin a fattie .


Never even considered spinning a fattie. Now you got the wheels a turning.

Chris


----------



## tbern (Nov 29, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> You're gonna have fun with that . Can't wait to see you spin a fattie .


Didn't know you could spin them!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

tbern said:


> Didn't know you could spin them!


Neither did I, but now that I'm thinking about it why not.

Chris


----------



## Marknmd (Nov 29, 2022)

You might take a look at onegrill for parts and accessories or what-not


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> You might take a look at onegrill for parts and accessories or what-not


I just looked them up. Looks like a good source for replacement parts and add-ons. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> If you can get into the onlyfire for $150 or less you won't be sorry . I got mine for $119 . I see them for that price .
> Beef sirloin for sandwiches .
> View attachment 649762
> 
> View attachment 649761


That's some good looking RB Rich. Nice a rare. Are you running heat on both sides of the fork or just one?

Chris


----------



## clifish (Nov 29, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> That's some good looking RB Rich. Nice a rare. Are you running heat on both sides of the fork or just one?
> 
> Chris


I would have to guess you would need some good binders to spin a fattie? or at least make it shorter.....oh the possibilities are going to be endless when Chris starts playing.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 30, 2022)

clifish said:


> I would have to guess you would need some good binders to spin a fattie? or at least make it shorter.....oh the possibilities are going to be endless when Chris starts playing.


I've already got the fattie figured out in my head. Now it's just a waiting game. The three month countdown is going to bug me. Maybe I'll get lucky and we'll have an Indian summer in Jan.. Where's climate change when you need it. ugggh.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Never even considered spinning a fattie. Now you got the wheels a turning


That was the plan . If anybody could make it happen it's you .


gmc2003 said:


> That's some good looking RB Rich. Nice a rare. Are you running heat on both sides of the fork or just one?


That was just one side . Had the lid on , and was a bit to much heat . 
Cooks fast too . Next time will be less heat and the lid off .
I need to get something thawed out so I can spin it .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 30, 2022)

gmc2003
 and 

 Colin1230

Welcome to the Spin Masters Club.

And Chris, I bet you can spin a fattie if it is trussed really well or in a net.


----------



## clifish (Nov 30, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I've already got the fattie figured out in my head. Now it's just a waiting game. The three month countdown is going to bug me. Maybe I'll get lucky and we'll have an Indian summer in Jan.. Where's climate change when you need it. ugggh.
> 
> Chris


I am sure you will have a day above freezing sometime before then,  If the lid is off you will not need to babysit it constantly.  Or get a good Bluetooth thermometer and relocate the beer in the house.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 30, 2022)

I tried using the spinner with the top on a couple of times when I first got it, SnS and then a basket one side, coals and splits, game hens then a yardbird. Both times the bird came out juicy but the fire was so hot it cooked the skin off. Since then I've gone with the lid off, basket each side of the fork, coals and splits, adding a few coals and a fresh split right around every half hour. Gets clean smoke that way, easy to keep an eye on and attend to. I'm thinking in foul weather the SnS with vents half closed might be the way to go. Of course where I live we never have foul weather, mostly sunny days with some hotter than others. RAY


----------



## clifish (Nov 30, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I tried using the spinner with the top on a couple of times when I first got it, SnS and then a basket one side, coals and splits, game hens then a yardbird. Both times the bird came out juicy but the fire was so hot it cooked the skin off. Since then I've gone with the lid off, basket each side of the fork, coals and splits, adding a few coals and a fresh split right around every half hour. Gets clean smoke that way, easy to keep an eye on and attend to. I'm thinking in foul weather the SnS with vents half closed might be the way to go. Of course where I live we never have foul weather, mostly sunny days with some hotter than others.
> 
> View attachment 649784
> 
> ...


Yep Ray,  you started this lid off trend and am glad you did.  Birds have some of the best smoke flavor of any other way I have done them with the equipment that I have.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm not positive but I think Stu, aka 

 SecondHandSmoker
, keeps the top on when using his roto. His cooks using the rotisserie come out phenomenal every time, I'm still trying to figure out his method. This is a pic of a couple game hens Stu spun some months back, I saved it because I consider it to be the gold standard by which all other spinner cooks are judged, he didn't post it, would have made the carousel for sure. Maybe he'll chime is and depart some sage advice.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2022)

Those are a couple of beauties !


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 1, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm not positive but I think Stu, aka
> 
> SecondHandSmoker
> , keeps the top on when using his roto. His cooks using the rotisserie come out phenomenal every time, I'm still trying to figure out his method. This is a pic of a couple game hens Stu spun some months back, I saved it because I consider it to be the gold standard by which all other spinner cooks are judged, he didn't post it, would have made the carousel for sure. Maybe he'll chime is and depart some sage advice.
> ...



It felt kind of strange giving my own pic a "like" LOL!
Ray, thank you for the kind words and using that hen cook as the gold standard.

Ray is correct in that when I use the rotisserie, I do it with the top on, SnS with full water trough, and drip pan underneath.
The key with top on is to make sure your fire is not too hot and don't go by the lid therm since it sits directly above the coals.  Dialing in the temps between 240°- 280° for the first hour or two seem to give me the best results.  Then I crank up the temp to 300°- 325° toward the end and check IT every 30 minutes.
Since my roti ring doesn't have a thermometer in it,  I monitor temps by placing the Inkbird probe and grate clip in the spit rod cutout on the roti ring.
See post #29 2nd pic.
While not ideal, this does give me a better idea of the temps than going by the lid therm.
Bowl and lid vent position is also key especially when using the SnS.  Usually I'll run the bowl vents at about 1/4 inch or so open and the lid vents 3/4 of the way open.
I also tend to think that using the SnS griddle/drip pan acts as a baffle not only when using the roti but on all smokes in the kettle.
One of these days I'll confirm those suspicions by dropping a probe down there.

That's about all I can think of right now.

Stu


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 1, 2022)

Yes, the SnS griddle/drip pan as a baffle is a great tool when cooking indirect!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 1, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Those are a couple of beauties !


Thanks Rich,

Stu


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 1, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> Yes, the SnS griddle/drip pan as a baffle is a great tool when cooking indirect!



Yes and it helps with keeping the bottom of the bowl clean.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 1, 2022)

What is a SnS griddle/drip pan, and why don't I have one? RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 1, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> What is a SnS griddle/drip pan, and why don't I have one? RAY











						Drip 'N Griddle Pan - Deluxe
					

Check out our new and improved Cast Iron Drip 'N Griddle Pan 3-in-1 Grill Accessory!  The Drip ‘N Griddle Pan – Deluxe lives up to its name….and more! Drip Pan – Made from nearly 4 pounds of sturdy and durable 304 stainless steel, the Drip ‘N Griddle Pan is contoured to fit perfectly next to the...




					snsgrills.com
				




Ray,  I love this thing and it's dual purpose.


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 1, 2022)

Yeah if you don't have an SnS kettle, it'll fit in your 22" weber just fine.  It's half moon shaped.  SnS sells a porcelain version which is the less expensive one.  You can use it as a baffle down low, or as a griddle on the top grate.  But don't try to heat it up too high (e.g. for smash burgers) because it can warp.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 1, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> Yeah if you don't have an SnS kettle, it'll fit in your 22" weber just fine.  It's half moon shaped.  SnS sells a porcelain version which is the less expensive one.  You can use it as a baffle down low, or as a griddle on the top grate.  But don't try to heat it up too high (e.g. for smash burgers) because it can warp.


Yep,  either the stainless or the CI griddle are preferred for high heat cooking.


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 1, 2022)

Yes - I have the cast iron half moon for searing up top, but it doesn't fit snugly to the walls of the kettle down below - its frame is a bit smaller.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 1, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> Yes - I have the cast iron half moon for searing up top, but it doesn't fit snugly to the walls of the kettle down below - its frame is a bit smaller.



I noticed that about the CI griddle.  I'm still contemplating the CI griddle for up top since the SS griddle does slide around a little too much for my liking.  
The only thing that stops me from pulling the trigger is whether or not I want another piece of CI to maintain.


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 1, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I noticed that about the CI griddle.  I'm still contemplating the CI griddle for up top since the SS griddle does slide around a little too much for my liking.
> The only thing that stops me from pulling the trigger is whether or not I want another piece of CI to maintain.


Haha - yeah well, that half moon CI does fit up there nicely.  Since we're on the subject of griddles, here's a deal for a nice little cast aluminum griddle/grate.  As I'm sure you know, cast aluminum transfers heat very efficiently and evenly and makes great grill marks.  This is a "factory second" but when I got mine it was absolutely perfect.  I don't know why they call them seconds other than maybe they have too many of them?  It's supposedly an "indoor" griddle/grate, but there is nothing stopping one from using it outside.  And you can drill holes in it for smoke vents pretty easily.  I used quarter inch bits.  :-D    https://www.grillgrate.com/products/searnsizzle-grillgrate-for-the-foodi-smart-grill-xl/


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 1, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> Haha - yeah well, that half moon CI does fit up there nicely.  Since we're on the subject of griddles, here's a deal for a nice little cast aluminum griddle/grate.  As I'm sure you know, cast aluminum transfers heat very efficiently and evenly and makes great grill marks.  This is a "factory second" but when I got mine it was absolutely perfect.  I don't know why they call them seconds other than maybe they have too many of them?  It's supposedly an "indoor" griddle/grate, but there is nothing stopping one from using it outside.  And you can drill holes in it for smoke vents pretty easily.  I used quarter inch bits.  :-D    https://www.grillgrate.com/products/searnsizzle-grillgrate-for-the-foodi-smart-grill-xl/



That's pretty cool and they are a decent size too.  Plus,  the price is great.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I better not tell Merideth about that.  If I remember correctly, ours was white instead of SS.


Guess I'm a hoarder...I seem to have two...one of each, white and stainless.  Don't know where the 2nd one came from.

But glad you started this thread as well Chris, very informative!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 1, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> SnS sells a porcelain version which is the less expensive one.


This is the drip pan that I have and I agree it does work as a baffle for the SnS.  It sure does a fine job of keeping the kettle clean.  I think it is going to work very well with the rotisserie per 

 SecondHandSmoker
  instructions.  Many thanks for the help Stu, especially the temp suggestion.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 2, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> Yes, the SnS griddle/drip pan as a baffle is a great tool when cooking indirect!




Richie( 

 tropics
 ) made something similar. It probably wouldn't work as a griddle but it would as a drip pan to keep the kettle bottom clean.






						22" Kettle mod
					

This is the same as I did on my 18" Kettle 16" Pizza  pan fits almost perfect, 2 dollar store tin pans a few pop rivets does it. I use 2 pieces of foil to seal the edge gap  Here you can see the edge gap  On the table for a better pic  Loaded with char coal and  I put a fire starter cube on the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 2, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> But glad you started this thread as well Chris, very informative!



So am I, and thanks to all the spinners and future spinners out there chiming in with great info.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> What is a SnS griddle/drip pan, and why don't I have one? RAY


I bet that changes real soon. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Many thanks for the help Stu, especially the temp suggestion.



Colin, you're entirely welcome.  I try my best to help when I can.  

Stu


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Guess I'm a hoarder...I seem to have two...one of each, white and stainless. Don't know where the 2nd one came from.


Ryan,  I know what you mean.  We let ours go when we were downsizing to a smaller house with a smaller kitchen.  Merideth wanted to get rid of the Zojirushi bread machine too.  Luckily, I talked her out of getting rid of it. 

Stu


----------



## tropics (Dec 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok,
> 
> chopsaw
> 
> ...


Chris I do not know what kind of probe you use. I used an inkbird to make a probe usable with a spinner.





						Inkbird Getting Ready To Spin The Meat
					

Modified my @Inkbirdbbq  IBT- 6XS to use on my Rotisserie when the snow goes away, Followed @lamar  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-et732-work-on-my-rotisserie.258216/ I had almost the same one he had, not having much of a shop mine was crude but it worked. A few pics of it.   I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2022)

I use the Tappecue air probe when I'm using the spinner. Works very well.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2022)

tropics said:


> Chris I do not know what kind of probe you use. I used an inkbird to make a probe usable with a spinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Richie, I have a four probe inkbird that's been sitting on the shelf collecting dust for a while now. I have a pretty good idea on how hot my pits are running thru experience and use an insta read thermometer to tell me when my grub is done. With the majority of members using the roto with the lid off. I may have to break out the 4 probe unit and build a bracket similar to yours until I get comfortable with the hot the kettle is running with the lid off. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I use the Tappecue air probe when I'm using the spinner. Works very well.


Steve since it's an air probe I'm assuming it's wireless? Sorry I'm not familiar with Tappecue products.  

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Steve since it's an air probe I'm assuming it's wireless? Sorry I'm not familiar with Tappecue products.
> 
> Chris


Yes, wireless. I have the Tappacue 2.








						Tappecue
					

Become A Backyard BBQ Pro With The Tappecue Touch Original Cloud Connected Smart Thermometer.




					www.tappecue.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yes, wireless. I have the Tappacue 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks
> Chris


No problemo


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks
> Chris


On sale too! These are nice because it records both IT. And ambient air temp.








						AirProbe2 and Charging Dock | Touch
					

The AirProbe2 works in conjunction with your Tappecue Touch and/or Smartphone in order to provide you with the most optimal cooking experience for rotisserie smokers and cookers.  The updates from the original AirPrbe is the AirProbe 2 is safe to use in Dishwashers, Pressure Cookers and Air...




					www.tappecue.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 4, 2022)

I recall when Richie posted that spinner mod last year, pure wizardry! I ordered a Meater, the thing never worked so I gave it away. Now I'm tempted to order the Tappacue that Steve has, but I'm pretty darned stupid when it comes to using my smartphone. I've had nothing but good luck with ThermPro products and see Amazon offers this one. I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket. What to do, what to do? 

I just ordered the Tappacue 2 from Amazon, $79. Now when it gets here and won't work I can just send a PM to Steve and he will guide me to victory and salvation, he's a Legendary Pitmaster you know! RAY


----------



## clifish (Dec 4, 2022)

Steve H said:


> On sale too! These are nice because it records both IT. And ambient air temp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you like it?  reviews seemed mixed


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2022)

And she's off . Not sure how the lid off is gonna work at 40 degrees . I'll let it run a bit and see .


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 4, 2022)

Looking good Rich! Throwing any wood splits on top of those coals? RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2022)

It does look good Rich. I hope you include a pic of the finished product. One question, I noticed that your bird isn't centered with either the coals or the kettle. Is that done on purpose or is centering a nonissue. It also could be the angle of the pic, or my eyes.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I noticed that your bird isn't centered with either the coals or the kettle. Is that done on purpose or is centering a nonissue.


Just how I set the coals I guess . You have me thinking now . Center should be center on a diameter . Maybe the support points aren't centered in the ring . Chicken is centered on the coals . 
Coming along .


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 4, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Just how I set the coals I guess . You have me thinking now . Center should be center on a diameter . Maybe the support points aren't centered in the ring . Chicken is centered on the coals .
> Coming along .
> View attachment 650258


That's why with top open I like to use baskets on each side. Even flame and heat, splits, let the flame kiss that meat a little as it's rolling along. I did have a yardbird off-center a few days back, came out fine, no problemo.  RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> That's why with top open I like to use baskets on each side. Even flame and heat, splits, let the flame kiss that meat a little as it's rolling along.


That was the plan . Already had half burned charcoal in there so I went with that . Had apple wood chunks throwing some flames . 60 / 40 lid off / on . 
Pop's brine with 1 tsp lemon extract and a heavy grind of black pepper on the skin . That's one juicy bird .


----------



## tbern (Dec 4, 2022)

Awesome looking bird, looks so juicy and delicious!! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 5, 2022)

Good looking bird Rich!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I recall when Richie posted that spinner mod last year, pure wizardry! I ordered a Meater, the thing never worked so I gave it away. Now I'm tempted to order the Tappacue that Steve has, but I'm pretty darned stupid when it comes to using my smartphone. I've had nothing but good luck with ThermPro products and see Amazon offers this one. I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket. What to do, what to do?
> 
> I just ordered the Tappacue 2 from Amazon, $79. Now when it gets here and won't work I can just send a PM to Steve and he will guide me to victory and salvation, he's a Legendary Pitmaster you know! RAY


As long as you bow to my greatness, I'll help you Ray!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2022)

clifish said:


> so you like it?  reviews seemed mixed


Mine works fine. At first I had trouble getting it to connect to my phone. But their TS was very helpful in getting it to work. I had to go in my phone settings to connect. No biggie.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2022)

Excellent looking bird Rich

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 5, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Excellent looking bird Rich


You're gonna love it Chris .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 5, 2022)

That's a beautiful yardbird, Rich.

Stu


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 5, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yes, wireless. I have the Tappacue 2.


I'm not clicking on that ,,,,, I'm not clicking on that ,,,,,
I clicked on it . Be here Friday .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'm not clicking on that ,,,,, I'm not clicking on that ,,,,,
> I clicked on it . Be here Friday .


Lol!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'm not clicking on that ,,,,, I'm not clicking on that ,,,,,
> I clicked on it . Be here Friday .


A beautiful thing to see Rich, bird came out gorgeous! 


Steve H said:


> As long as you bow to my greatness, I'll help you Ray!


Don't worry about that Oh Great One, soon as I read phone settings I was scrambling to get my place in line! RAY


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 5, 2022)

You guys are funny and I know, together, we are propping up the American economy.


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2022)

Steve H said:


> On sale too! These are nice because it records both IT. And ambient air temp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need Tapaque or will it work with just the phone?
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 6, 2022)

Hey Richie, hope you are doing well! I'm no technology whiz but I'm fairly sure the way it works is you have to download an app to your smartphone and then the temp gauge gives the reading on the screen of your smartphone. I've had a smartphone for three years now since jumping into my pool with a flip phone in my pocket and come to the realization that I'm probably too stupid to own a smartphone, I hate it. Most folks can use their smartphone like a computer, not me, I require a keyboard in order to type, too much nerve damage in my shoulders. RAY


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Hey Richie, hope you are doing well! I'm no technology whiz but I'm fairly sure the way it works is you have to download an app to your smartphone and then the temp gauge gives the reading on the screen of your smartphone. I've had a smartphone for three years now since jumping into my pool with a flip phone in my pocket and come to the realization that I'm probably too stupid to own a smartphone, I hate it. Most folks can use their smartphone like a computer, not me, I require a keyboard in order to type, too much nerve damage in my shoulders. RAY


Ah I can make calls with my smart phone. LOL I will take a shot at it and the Santa Maria I seen posted
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2022)

tropics said:


> Do you need Tapaque or will it work with just the phone?
> Richie


The Tappaque 2 works with your phone. The dock shown is for charging it. I don't know about version 3.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2022)

Also says it works with Google home / Alexa ? Just sit in the chair and ask about your meat ?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Also says it works with Google home / Alexa ? Just sit in the chair and ask about your meat ?


Don't know about that either. But. I'll be finding out. I just ordered a Echo show. That would be sweet!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Don't know about that either. But. I'll be finding out. I just ordered a Echo show. That would be sweet!


I was just reading about it . Says the 2 is compatible . Has the list of commands for either one . like  " get Tappeque temps "


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I was just reading about it . Says the 2 is compatible . Has the list of commands for either one . like  " get Tappeque temps "


Cool. Can't wait to try it out. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## clifish (Dec 6, 2022)

tropics said:


> Do you need Tapaque or will it work with just the phone?
> Richie


Thanks Richie, I will be ordering this for the wife to give me for Xmas...lol


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 7, 2022)

No longer a rotisserie virgin.

Before:







After:






And a plate shot on our finest china:






Yep, it was good!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2022)

A beautiful thing to see, nice work on the bird! Art deco Chinet, pretty fancy! RAY


----------



## tbern (Dec 7, 2022)

Looks awesome, nice job!!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2022)

Nice work ! Looks like a nice day on your side of the state . 
Just got my air probe delivered . Gonna have to wait 'til I have a clearer perspective on things .


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 7, 2022)

It was a gorgeous day here in KC, Rich. Topped out at 54*. Not bad for December.
I used my Temp Spike, it worked OK but will discuss it in another thread. This new OnlyFire rotisserie is nice. The quality really surprised me!  Two things really stood out.
1)  The butt weld on the ring is perfect.
2)  The motor runs silent. Guessing nylon gears.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 7, 2022)

You keep that up Collin and you'll be a roto-$lut in no time. Your chicken looks fabulous. Mine got shipped on Monday then I'll have to convince the better half to let me play with it early. That and a little cooperation from mother nature. 

Chris


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 7, 2022)

"Roto-$lut".......... now that's funny! Thanks for the kind words, Chris.  And again, thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 7, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> You keep that up Collin and you'll be a roto-$lut in no time. Your chicken looks fabulous. Mine got shipped on Monday then I'll have to convince the better half to let me play with it early. That and a little cooperation from mother nature.
> 
> Chris


 
Let me know when your unit arrives.  Uncle Yankee n family is coming over and we are bringing the RV. Hopefully your state does not have emission laws.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 8, 2022)

Colin1230

That is excellent spinner work you did on that yarbird.
Nice job!

Stu


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Let me know when your unit arrives.  Uncle Yankee n family is coming over and we are bringing the RV. Hopefully your state does not have emission laws.


We're basically California's little brother so of course Vt. has emission regulations. It's part of our annual vehicle inspections, and you get to pay them 55 dollars a year for the pleasure. 

I'm glad I bought the roto when I did. We just found out the company I work for is rolling out a workforce restructuring plan next week. About a 5% reduction in the workforce by the end of the year.  

Chris


----------



## clifish (Dec 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> We're basically California's little brother so of course Vt. has emission regulations. It's part of our annual vehicle inspections, and you get to pay them 55 dollars a year for the pleasure.
> 
> I'm glad I bought the roto when I did. We just found out the company I work for is rolling out a workforce restructuring plan next week. About a 5% reduction in the workforce by the end of the year.
> 
> Chris


We are not far behind you or maybe ahead of you in the family tree behind CA here in NY.

Companies are always restructuring,  I don't think you have to be worried as it seems there are not many people like you at the company?  Rotating 12 hour shifts usually means they are spreading it out with only a few people capable.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

clifish said:


> We are not far behind you or maybe ahead of you in the family tree behind CA here in NY.
> 
> Companies are always restructuring,  I don't think you have to be worried as it seems there are not many people like you at the company?  Rotating 12 hour shifts usually means they are spreading it out with only a few people capable.



I hope not, but I'm not taking anything for granted. We were told it's gonna hit the executive levels the hardest and there will be some trickle down effect to the peons. Being a middle(senior) aged employee with 25 years in the company. I'm probably at the higher end of the pay scale for my grouping. So if they're looking for a salary dump. Then I'm their guy. Fingers crossed, I've lived thru this many a time in my employment history, and somehow managed to survive. It's just that I'm getting kinda old to start over.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Being a middle(senior) aged employee with 25 years in the company



Chris, from personal experience, you definetly have a target on your back.  Plus, seniority in a company doesn't protect anyone anymore like it used to. 

Stu


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 8, 2022)

I hate to hear this, especially this time of year. Certainly wish you the best outcome, Chris.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Chris, from personal experience, you definetly have a target on your back.  Plus, seniority in a company doesn't protect anyone anymore like it used to.
> 
> Stu





Colin1230 said:


> I hate to hear this, especially this time of year. Certainly wish you the best outcome, Chris.


The wife wants me to retire, but I'm not ready mentally or physically to pull that trigger yet.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> The wife wants me to retire, but I'm not ready mentally or physically to pull that trigger yet.
> 
> Chr


Pull the trigger and don't look back. Do you know if they're offering severance packages ?


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 8, 2022)

I second that motion. Retirement has been the best thing for the wife and I.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Pull the trigger and don't look back. Do you know if they're offering severance packages ?


I'm sure they will, but haven't heard anything yet. I really enjoy my job and my hours. I really don't have enough hobbies to keep me busy. I've worked my whole life from shoveling driveways and mowing yards to what I'm doing now. I was even going to college full time while holding down a full time job. I guess it's in my blood.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 8, 2022)

Wait until you hear something.  No point in losing out by taking retirement before they start the layoffs.  Hopefully, your company will wait until after the holidays. 

Stu


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

Thanks, they'll have to force me out. I'm not volunteering for anything. It's not a physically demanding job. So all my joints still work. It is stressful at times, but that keeps it interesting. I've got a friend from high school who laid carpet for a living. Both his knees are shot. He can barely walk. He retired early but his quality of life is suffering.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 8, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> I used my Temp Spike, it worked OK but will discuss it in another thread.


Got mine hooked up this morning . Piece of cake on the connecting . Interested to hear your thoughts . It's a slow read out , but that's nature of the beast I would think .


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks, they'll have to force me out. I'm not volunteering for anything. It's not a physically demanding job. So all my joints still work. It is stressful at times, but that keeps it interesting. I've got a friend from high school who laid carpet for a living. Both his knees are shot. He can barely walk. He retired early but his quality of life is suffering.



I'm in the same boat as your friend Chris, both shoulders are bone on bone from swinging a hammer and lumping lumber, sleep doesn't come easy. As long as you can stay busy without hurting yourself keep at it. I retired at 55, everything hurts and I'm limited as to what I can do.



chopsaw said:


> Got mine hooked up this morning . Piece of cake on the connecting . Interested to hear your thoughts . It's a slow read out , but that's nature of the beast I would think .



Mine will be here later today Rich, I'm sure I'll be in contact! Did you DL an app? RAY


----------



## clifish (Dec 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks, they'll have to force me out. I'm not volunteering for anything. It's not a physically demanding job. So all my joints still work. It is stressful at times, but that keeps it interesting. I've got a friend from high school who laid carpet for a living. Both his knees are shot. He can barely walk. He retired early but his quality of life is suffering.


If the package is strong you should probably take it,  many a time I have seen someone say no only to be "managed out"  or laid off later with not nearly as good a package.  Especially if you are at or near medicare age.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

clifish said:


> If the package is strong you should probably take it,  many a time I have seen someone say no only to be "managed out"  or laid off later with not nearly as good a package.  Especially if you are at or near medicare age.


I still have 3 years to go for medicare. Financially the house, cars, kids college, weddings, and a condo that I rent out are all paid for.  I'd like to buy a new truck before I retire, but with inflation and interest rates. That may have to wait. Wife is on disability so she's on my insurance. I don't believe there will be any choice this time around. You either sign za papers old man, or you claim some type of discrimination and take your chances in court.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Dec 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I still have 3 years to go for medicare. Financially the house, cars, kids college, weddings, and a condo that I rent out are all paid for.  I'd like to buy a new truck before I retire, but with inflation and interest rates. That may have to wait. Wife is on disability so she's on my insurance. I don't believe there will be any choice this time around. You either sign za papers old man, or you claim some type of discrimination and take your chances in court.
> 
> Chris


At least you are in better shape than most out there.  I would think if someone is on disability the insurance would come from that or the Govmnt?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

clifish said:


> At least you are in better shape than most out there.  I would think if someone is on disability the insurance would come from that or the Govmnt?


She can get one of the medi's, but it's not that great. 

Chris


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Got mine hooked up this morning . Piece of cake on the connecting . Interested to hear your thoughts . It's a slow read out , but that's nature of the beast I would think .


My Temp Spike was easy to get connected through the app and connects instantly when the spike is removed from the base/booster, faster than I can open the app. Range is sufficient in my home and if it does drop it re-connects quickly when back in range. The one thing that is disappointing is the accuracy of the ambient temp sensor. It is consistently 20-30* low and sometimes more. At the end of this cook the spike was getting build up baked on it and the temp started dropping until it was 80* low while the pit temp remained the same. IT temp seems to be fairly close so the Temp Spike is still very useful with a rotisserie. I like this thermometer but am glad I didn't give a 100 bucks for it. Hope this opinion helps Rich, and thanks for asking.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 8, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> IT temp seems to be fairly close so the Temp Spike is still very useful with a rotisserie.


I was surprised it did both . I just messed with mine a little bit this morning . As long as it's close for IT  that's all I'm looking for . 
Interesting that it says it works with pressure cooker and SV . 
Might have to try it on some SV finished sausage .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 12, 2022)

Got my spinner today. Opened it up, tested the motor and it works!!!. Now I have to wait until we get some decent weather to see how it fits and then spin some yard bird. 

Chris


----------



## clifish (Dec 12, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I was surprised it did both . I just messed with mine a little bit this morning . As long as it's close for IT  that's all I'm looking for .
> Interesting that it says it works with pressure cooker and SV .
> Might have to try it on some SV finished sausage .


My tappaque wireless spike came in today,  Have to wait till Xmas so the wife can give it to me.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2022)

Haven't pulled the trigger on a rotisserie.
I'll have to see what they make for the 18"


gmc2003 said:


> ... Now I have to wait until we get some decent weather to see how it fits and then spin some yard bird.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2022)

Wrong key ... again
I grill all winter long.  Now before you bust my chops about being in Florida, I used to grill and smoke most of the winters in Minnesota.  Zero °F was my line in the snow.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 13, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Wrong key ... again
> I grill all winter long.  Now before you bust my chops about being in Florida, I used to grill and smoke most of the winters in Minnesota.  Zero °F was my line in the snow.


I used to grill/smoke weekly during the winter months also, but as I've aged my bones don't respond to the cold as well as they used to. Currently it's 20* here with a dusting of snow on the ground. With the slightest breeze the wind chill cuts right thru me. That and I don't want any snot-icles hanging from my mustache. We'll get a few sunny clear days in the higher 30s w/o the wind, and I'll be ready to pounce.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I was surprised it did both . I just messed with mine a little bit this morning . As long as it's close for IT  that's all I'm looking for .
> Interesting that it says it works with pressure cooker and SV .
> Might have to try it on some SV finished sausage .


Rich what app did you use? I  see a bunch of them when I looked at my phone,it is an android
Richie


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 21, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 651035
> 
> 
> Got my spinner today. Opened it up, tested the motor and it works!!!. Now I have to wait until we get some decent weather to see how it fits and then spin some yard bird.
> ...



What? You didn’t wait till Christmas? 

Let me know how you like that new unit.  If it works really well, I may invest in one of those.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2022)

Richie I used tappaque for android . Should be on the app store .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2022)

tropics said:


> Rich what app did you use? I  see a bunch of them when I looked at my phone,it is an android
> Richie











						Tappecue - Apps on Google Play
					

You will always be one tap away from your barbecue




					play.google.com


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2022)

Rich Thank You I will be trying it on Christmas. I see a big box that may have the Santa Maria set up for the 22" kettle.LOL
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Tappecue - Apps on Google Play
> 
> 
> You will always be one tap away from your barbecue
> ...


Steve Thanks for the link
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 21, 2022)

That's the same app I DL'd to my phone Richie, it works for me, anybody can do it. RAY


----------



## clifish (Dec 21, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> That's the same app I DL'd to my phone Richie, it works for me, anybody can do it. RAY


That is I have this under the tree now.


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> That's the same app I DL'd to my phone Richie, it works for me, anybody can do it. RAY


That's good to hear
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2022)

Hey I have Rich's # as a back up
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2022)

I'll be home on Christmas by myself if you need something .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2022)

tropics said:


> Steve Thanks for the link
> Richie


No problemo Richie. This app works well. Pretty stable. They could have picked a different way of telling you the temp is reached, or if you do loose connection.... you'll see!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2022)

Steve H said:


> No problemo Richie. This app works well. Pretty stable. They could have picked a different way of telling you the temp is reached, or if you do loose connection.... you'll see!


I took mine for a trial run last Sunday . A bit of getting used to , but it was working pretty good . Until I moved a chicken breast from the main grate to the top shelf . Then it kept disconnecting . Gonna use it again this Sunday and see what happens .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 21, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> What? You didn’t wait till Christmas?
> 
> Let me know how you like that new unit.  If it works really well, I may invest in one of those.



Will do.

Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 21, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'll be home on Christmas by myself if you need something .


Still boycotting a Christmas with the Cranks or the in-laws?


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'll be home on Christmas by myself if you need something .


Kids aren't staying home with you. I will call you
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 22, 2022)

They go to their Mom's side in the afternoon . We open presents in the morning before they go .


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> No problemo Richie. This app works well. Pretty stable. They could have picked a different way of telling you the temp is reached, or if you do loose connection.... you'll see!


I installed it this morning looks good to me. Thanks again Merry Christmas
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

tropics said:


> I installed it this morning looks good to me. Thanks again Merry Christmas
> Richie


Great to hear! And Merry Christmas to you too sir!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 25, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I took mine for a trial run last Sunday . A bit of getting used to , but it was working pretty good . Until I moved a chicken breast from the main grate to the top shelf . Then it kept disconnecting . Gonna use it again this Sunday and see what happens .


I took mine for its inaugural ride yesterday on a double smoked ham, mixed review. After I finally figured out which buttons to push to get hooked up it registered, then went in and out of connection. Initially the thing worked better when I was outside on the patio and started to hook up better as I went back inside to watch the games. There was a bit of a learning curve, wasn't perfect, but it did work, more luck than I had with the Meater. I'm going to spin a lamb roast in a day or so, practice makes perfect, see what kind of difference top off the kettle makes, if any. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I took mine for its inaugural ride yesterday on a double smoked ham, mixed review


I used mine yesterday for the rib roast I did in the oven . Worked great . I guess because I was in the kitchen .


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm going to spin the lamb roast today with some hickory. It will be sunny with a high of 74º today before some rain and a temp drop hit here Wednesday, have to get it in while the gettin's good! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 26, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm going to spin the lamb roast today with some hickory. It will be sunny with a high of 74º today before some rain and a temp drop hit here Wednesday, have to get it in while the gettin's good! RAY


Cool, I'm looking at Friday or Saturday for my first go on the roto

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2022)

Well it looks like my first day of spinning has hit a roadblock. I'm down with the flu. 

Chris


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh man, that sucks. Hope it's not too severe and you get over it quickly.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 28, 2022)

Well heck Chris, ain't much to do about that but sit inside and get better, maybe make some soup! Believe it or not, weather turned sour here, breaking out the crockpot. Heal up amigo, the roto will be ready when you are. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Well it looks like my first day of spinning has hit a roadblock. I'm down with the flu.
> 
> Chris


I had something a week or so ago . No fever , but I can’t remember being that sick before . Get well bud .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2022)

Thanks guys, Alka seltzer cold and flu is allowing me to sit upright for an hour or so at a time, but the nose is sore as hell from the constant blowing. 



chopsaw said:


> I had something a week or so ago . No fever , but I can’t remember being that sick before . Get well bud .


No fever here either and the covid test I just took is negative.  Hoping I get over this soon. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 28, 2022)

Chris, sorry to hear about you being sick.  You've waited this long to try out the spinner so a few more days of waiting won't matter.   

Stu


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks guys, Alka seltzer cold and flu is allowing me to sit upright for an hour or so at a time, but the nose is sore as hell from the constant blowing.
> ...
> No fever here either and the covid test I just took is negative.  Hoping I get over this soon.
> 
> Chris


Hope you feel better soon.

Daughter has a head cold and this comes to my mind ...






the drama continues


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2022)

Glad to hear that it's just a normal flu Chris. Get well soon!


----------



## clifish (Dec 28, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Glad to hear that it's just a normal flu Chris. Get well soon!


yes,  take lot's of Vitamin C or airborne it will shorten the cold.  Glad to hear it is not the "Kung Flu"  although it seems that is not so bad anymore.


----------

